# Hello, all...



## diagft32 (Feb 15, 2010)

It seems I am the 3rd Adam join today. We're taking over!

Not a new Mason, but new to this site. I am a Past Master of Medina Lodge #1319.

Looks like a great place for fellowship and education, and I am looking forward to participating.

Adam


----------



## JTM (Feb 15, 2010)

hah.  welcome, adam


----------



## diagft32 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for the Welcome! Czar of Problems, huh? I know the feeling, one of my usual vocations is that of Technology Director for a school district.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome Bro. Adam!


----------



## Raven (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome, Brother!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome Adam!


----------

